# PVC T-Top



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever built one from good thick pvc? I know its cheap but for a limited budget if any, it would beat a Bimini top in some ways.I just question its durability with our hot sun? you could have a canvas for the top so when your running it , the when would have a way to escape to take some pressure and stress off the pvc as well. what you guys think?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta believe a half hour in chop would destroy a PVC T-top. Heck, it's hell on an aluminum T-top on a small boat.

Jim


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

jim t said:


> I gotta believe a half hour in chop would destroy a PVC T-top. Heck, it's hell on an aluminum T-top on a small boat.
> 
> Jim


I wasn't sure myself but have thought about it a few times. I guess you could do some type of shock absorber ( I knew sounds funny) T-Tops are so expensive to me. I know I have seen one years ago but didn't know the person to ask how it worked out and thought maybe somebody has tried it? never know.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I looked at an old 20 foot Welcraft for sale that had a PVC T-top. It actually did not look that bad. 
In fact, it had built in rod holders across the back of the top, and they were not made out of standard plumbing fittings. I think it was all built out of 2 inch stuff, and with the canvas top holding it together, it appeared strong. 
The problem with PVC, it does not like sunlight. It will last forever below ground, but exposed, it quickly breaks down. 
Hell, if you get a few years out of it, better than cooking you're brain.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I looked at an old 20 foot Welcraft for sale that had a PVC T-top. It actually did not look that bad.
> In fact, it had built in rod holders across the back of the top, and they were not made out of standard plumbing fittings. I think it was all built out of 2 inch stuff, and with the canvas top holding it together, it appeared strong.
> The problem with PVC, it does not like sunlight. It will last forever below ground, but exposed, it quickly breaks down.
> Hell, if you get a few years out of it, better than cooking you're brain.


That my thought about direct sunlight to any type of plastic/pvc. it makes it so brittle but maybe if you scuffed and painted it white, would it endure a longer life? I thought about messing around and build a mock up and see how long it would last? cost wise would be cheap enough to throw away if didn't work and wouldst break the wallet. long term use wouldn't happen but it would be nice to see how long it would last? and how it would look? I know a nice lady who works at west marine that I could buy the material and she could sew me a top for it. she repaired ( new stitching ) my Bimini for me after the threads came loose. a t-top would allow me to block the wind on cooler days, where the Bimini doesn't.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you build one, I'd try the frame in the upright position without putting cloth on it a couple times running around it typical seas. Maybe run some rope around it to make it stiff.

I'd bet if a PVC "soft top" worked it's be invented already.

I'd not invest in all the Sunbrella canvas till I tested the experimental frame. Maybe try a sheet or blanket or tarp first. It'll certainly react differently with something attached.

PVC pipe is not designed for strength. It is designed as a cheap way to deliver fluids.

Jim


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

jim t said:


> If you build one, I'd try the frame in the upright position without putting cloth on it a couple times running around it typical seas. Maybe run some rope around it to make it stiff.
> 
> I'd bet if a PVC "soft top" worked it's be invented already.
> 
> ...


That is true but hey, its a cheap trial deal.lol, thanks


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Well, long as you are not using it for a Ling tower.... As far as strength, I see PVC pipe used as Patio furniture all the time. Get the Sch. 40 stuff, scuff and paint it, and tell the World to kiss your Ass!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Not 100% certain, but isn't the gray electrical PVC more resistant to sun damage? I know a lot of it is used in places exposed to direct sunlight and someone told me that was one of the differences between common PVC used for water/sewer line.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, pvc conduit has UV inhibitors molded into it.
If you are going to paint it, then either is protected from the sun via the paint barrier.
I think the furniture pvc fittings also have uv inhibitors molded into them.
I build some pvc furniture and have found "Patios-to-go" to be the cheapest online.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We built a PVC spotting tower on top of a t top last year. It worked but the strength was crap. We built ours out of 2 inch sched 80 if I remember correctly. 

It has been done but like others have said it is certainly temporary. On thing that we found that might help is that when you glue everything together make sure you drill and bolt the connections together. We had several that broke away which definitely makes your butt pucker when you are standing on a top in choppy seas. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

schedule 80 is thick wall pile and schedule 40 is thin wall


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

There are various places online to get "furniture" grade PVC. Impact resistant, high gloss, (no lettering) and UV inhibitors make it a much better option than standard PVC. I have used quite a bit for casting platforms and had the local high school test it for weight limits and I believe they stopped adding weight at around 700 lbs.

The fittings are important too because they allow you to make connections without cutting the main beams and any supports. This will increase the integrity of the structure also.

You also have a selection of colors from white to grey, black red, etc.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

h2o4u said:


> There are various places online to get "furniture" grade PVC. Impact resistant, high gloss, (no lettering) and UV inhibitors make it a much better option than standard PVC. I have used quite a bit for casting platforms and had the local high school test it for weight limits and I believe they stopped adding weight at around 700 lbs.
> 
> The fittings are important too because they allow you to make connections without cutting the main beams and any supports. This will increase the integrity of the structure also.
> 
> You also have a selection of colors from white to grey, black red, etc.


I will have to look this up. I want to keep it white and basic. I want it to look decent, not like a slap together deal.lol I wonder if I should bolt the sections together then glue? the only question would be vibration noise. I figure if I can make it work and last long enough till down the road I can have a nice one built. then I would be happy with that. just not a big fan of Bimini tops and they only provide cover from the sun and nothing else.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

hey, watch on craigslist you see t tops for sale at different times. Here is one:
http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/3638416843.html You will spend $100 for pvc + top material


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Another thing to consider is winter time PVC will become brittle with age and in the cold it is even more brittle. One good wave and I'll bet it would snap in the cold. Sch 80 is thicker and gray that would be better than white sch 40. More expensive also. I am hard on a boat and my T top cracked a 1" aluminum bar and had to take it back and re weld it and added another bar below it. The shop did mine free warranty work I guess. Real great shop over by the Bayou Chico Bridge West Side.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Wished I could afford even close 400 bucks. right now its just not going to happen. I know you can insulate the pipe with weather foam but I also believe you can convert the wiring used to keep your pipes warn to maybe a 12 volt system. its a up north item, I only have it since the previous owner bought some and put it on all our main water pipes. it doesn't allow to freeze. I am not making it huge but enough to cover if I do. nothing wrong with experimental. I don't run my boat rough. never in a rush here though some pass me like they are racing in indy.lol


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

We sell quite a bit of expanded PVC (Sentra) to people using it for T-top covers. All the feedback I get is it works good. Only comes in 4x8 but can use regular PVC cement to join 2 pieces together. It is used for outdoor signs primarily and holds up in extended sun.

Creative Acrylics & Plastic Supply, Inc.
1803 W Nine Mile Rd. 
Pensacola, Fl


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I seen one on a boat one time when it was being towed down the road, I took a picture and couldn't stop laughing.


----------

